# [eBay] Adidas Bayern München Champions League Trikot 3XL XXXL + Martinez-Flock + CL-Logo-Set FCB 2012/13 70€!!!



## Cryptic-Ravage (14. Oktober 2012)

*[eBay] Adidas Bayern München Champions League Trikot 3XL XXXL + Martinez-Flock + CL-Logo-Set FCB 2012/13 ab 1€!*

Verkauft.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (18. Oktober 2012)

Als Auktion eingestellt.
Jetzt ab 1€!


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2012)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Als Auktion eingestellt.
> Jetzt ab 1€!


 
vielleicht solltest du noch camping-bedarf als zweite kategorie hinzufügen.


----------



## Mothman (18. Oktober 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> vielleicht solltest du noch camping-bedarf als zweite kategorie hinzufügen.


oder schreib zumindest noch hin, dass man es auch alternativ als Festzelt nutzen kann.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (19. Oktober 2012)

Das hatte ich schon überlegt, aber dann müsste ich es auch als Bettlaken, als Grillabdeckung und als Designer-Teppich anbieten. 
Und das wird mir dann doch etwas zu teuer bei den vielen Unterkategorien.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. Oktober 2012)

Nur noch 20 Stunden!


----------

